# MIAMI: Another Uber Passenger Dies in Crash Dec. 27, 2015



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

SOUTHWEST MIAMI-DADE, Fla. (WSVN) -- A South Florida family is taking action against a popular ride sharing service after a devastating crash. They believe their loved one would still be alive today if he hadn't hired an Uber driver.

Twenty-year-old Pablo Sanchez Jr. lost his life along an intersection in Southwest Miami-Dade and now his family is demanding answers from the service that was hired to bring him home safely.

Sanchez Jr. died in a fiery crash that happened just two days after Christmas.

A Miami-Dade police news release stated, "it appears speed was a factor," but the attorney claims that it was carelessness on the Uber driver's part also played a role. "I can't tell you whether he fell asleep or that he was looking at his cell phone or whether he was texting, but he certainly was not paying attention to what he should have been doing," Yaffa said.

The suit alleges negligence in hiring, supervising and training the Uber driver.

http://www.wsvn.com/story/30949734/family-demands-answers-from-uber-after-collision-kills-their-son


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

That must really suck. I feel bad for the driver. Now he has blood on his hands for the rest of his life, if it was his fault. If not then, hey that's just how life is.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The suit alleges negligence in hiring, supervising and training the Uber driver. "He made a mistake and it cost my kid his life," Sanchez Sr. said.​
There may come a time where Uber has to pay for constantly churning through new non-experienced drivers at the lowest cost possible.

What is left but new drivers who are still trying to get their phone to stay put before their first accident.

Declining customer service is one thing. People getting killed because of it is something else.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SafeT said:


> SOUTHWEST MIAMI-DADE, Fla. (WSVN) -- A South Florida family is taking action against a popular ride sharing service after a devastating crash. They believe their loved one would still be alive today if he hadn't hired an Uber driver.
> 
> Twenty-year-old Pablo Sanchez Jr. lost his life along an intersection in Southwest Miami-Dade and now his family is demanding answers from the service that was hired to bring him home safely.
> 
> ...


And Florida politicians have been adamant that drivers are ICs and not employees.... Let's see how long that last when cases like this arise and the deceased's family can't recover anything from the driver...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

My condolences to the Sanchez family, this shouldn't happen.
I hope the driver wasn't distracted by an Uber Pool request that he had to accept so his acceptance rate wouldn't drop


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

It's a lot to get used to managing the app while driving and should be cause for serious concern. New drivers really need the time to get acclimated and with constant turnover it's virtually impossible so things like this were bound to happen.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The driver was probably trying to respond to an incoming stacked ping request and WHAMMY!!!

It's not the first and won't be the last.

Driving is dangerous, in an Uber or not.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

The driver that hit the Uber was arrested for drunken driving and manslaughter.
http://miami.cbslocal.com/2016/01/13/police-arrest-driver-in-fatal-fiery-accident-with-uber-suv/


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

From Local10.com:


> "It is a tragic situation across the board. Had the Uber driver fulfilled his responsibility, the accident never would have happened regardless of Mr. Chica's intoxication and speed."


What the ???

So nevermind that the driver of the Corolla was drunk _and_ speeding. It's the Uber driver's fault???


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Manotas said:


> My condolences to the Sanchez family, this shouldn't happen.
> I hope the driver wasn't distracted by an Uber Pool request that he had to accept so his acceptance rate wouldn't drop


They don't have UberPool in that part of Miami.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

JimS said:


> From Local10.com:
> 
> What the ???
> 
> So nevermind that the driver of the Corolla was drunk _and_ speeding. It's the Uber driver's fault???


If Uber got more money than the Corolla driver and they love to just settle out of court, yep it's their fault if the lawyer says so. Pay up! ... But makes me wonder if the PAX in the back seats were even wearing their seat belts, most of the PAX I pick up and sit and the back don't even bother with it


----------



## gotants (Jan 15, 2016)

The scumbag lawyer needs to be disbarred. There is no way in hell the ploice have finished their investigation. But anyone with a mediocrum of intelligence can see that alcohol and speed was the direct reason of this accident. By the looks of the damage, the impact had to be of 100 mph or close to it. And since the Uber was making a turn, his speed was insignificant to this.

Now coming out of a blind corner, there is now way the driver could had seen the other car approaching at that high of a speed. But just as reckless is this stupid, greedy attorney, trying to assert fault where there is none. And only because of the greed of going after big bucks.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The article said he was turning left onto SW 144th from SW 157th Ave. Here's the street view (not a blind turn):


----------

